# Dying the Sleepy Creeks



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Picked up a few Long Springs for water sets when I get back to Pa. next year.

My buddy gave me a few boxes of bad Pecans from his home place in South Carolina, I cracked half of a box and did a little test with the hulls. Didn't do it to the letter of real dying.....I boiled water and poured in 5 gal bucket and let set over night.

Started removing the grease/oil by washing the traps in Spray Nine, good rinse, hung up for a few days "no rust" brand new condition....at first the brew smelled like Tea and was tempting to sip a little of the nectar but I know what that center piece tastes like when eating the good Pecans.

I have plenty of time to let traps season "rust" and get a good Black Walnut coating just wanted to try the Pecans. They are not a gentle Nut gets so Black it's purple after cooling, I will be adding these to the Walnut stew as well. Most of the dye will rub of after drying but still leaves the trap very dirty looking for fresh steel.

#1 1/2 SCLS

#455 SCBG

Has anyone used the Pecan for Dying????

Thanks,

jimmy shutt


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They look good!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Ruger,

Beer and a little time is the Mother of all inventions!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They look good... when I was a kid my dad would take all the new traps and put them in a burlap sack, and put them in a swamp with a big rock on top to keep them submerged for a few days, it would rust them just right. I don't know if that would work in FL. but in PA I am sure it would.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Good stuff azpredator, my buddy told me the other day to toss them in any well at the management area's "florida" they are full of sulfur. I'm sure the everglades muck will dirty them up as well.

The pecan dye is more a tribute to my buddies Grandfather, their property "South Carolina" is getting sold, those pecan trees are over 60 years old. My buddy was stoked to hear Grandpa's brew worked for my traps!

It actually works pretty darn good!

jimmy shutt


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The swamps in N. Illinois have cattails, I am not sure if the cattails had anything to do with rusting the traps, I am sure it was the acidity (pH) of the water... I've always used Logwood dye with great results...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

AZ you are on to something, the cattails here are used to filter the phosphores out of the Everglades from the big sugar fields and citrus. We have these "duck mecas" Storm Water Treatment Area's located in the Everglades that are like huge Dirt parking lots flooded with aprox. 18 inches of water, high levees all around and all the cattails you can get stuck in. They are suposed to muck out every 5 years to clean out all of the trapped PH and start over. With all of the Ducks doing their bussiness it just adds to the high levels.

I can't wait to get back to trapping hopfully for the 2015 season I'll be setting steel!


----------

